# Searching for advice --- started the fertility assesment



## TryingtoConceive (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello and thank you for reading.

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for the last two years without any success.

While we lived in Egypt, we saw a specialist whom I would see every-other week once i had ovulated.

Unfortunately, we left the country and moved to England where NHS have sent us to the Fertility clinic.

I suppose I am very frustrated since this is taking longer than I had anticipated.  

First of all, I will let you all know that I have not seen my AF since December which means I am not 5 months without a cycle. 

I went for an ultrasound after practically begging the clinic to administer one -- but they found nothing.   

I am now on Cy-clogest ( third day)  but am not sure what this is for.  The doctors there are rubbish and I feel like they are not doing their job considering I had to goggle the information for myself.   

From the post that I have read, cy-clogest induces AF but then I have read that cy-clogest keeps it away.  

Secondly, the doctors want me to have a SLAP done ( I think that's an internal X-Ray) in order to rule out the possibility of my tubes being blocked.  I am very nervous about that considering I am not on cyclogest and my hubby and I are very ACTIVE lol I just do not want to become pregnant ( IF I DO ) before I have that procedure done.   

I was supposed to go to my second consultation with a doctor but I cancelled that because I have not done all of the test yet -- since of course I have not seen AF..  It was just upsetting that if my husband and I would not have gone to the clinic and complained, I would have gone to this appointment and left with nothing.   

What I want from this post is to meet women who have gone through this or are going through a similar situation.  After moving from the States, I have not been able to make much friends and so I am left with the company of Google lol 

I hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, I can't really help with any specific information, but I didn't want to "read and run"  

I just wanted to say welcome to the boards, I'm sure someone in a similar situation will be along soon, with some help and advice.

Good luck
Beth
X


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm afraid I don't know anything about Cy-clogest but I thought I would welcome you to this site. I'm new myself and can say that this site if fantastic. 

With regard to "SLAP" is this the same as a HSG X-ray? I had a HSG X-ray to check my tubes. You lie down on a table & they inject a dye inside you and take X-ray pictures so they can look for blockages.

I did what you did and reverted to google and started finding all sorts of horror stories which completely freaked me out & made me so anxious and nervous about having this done.

However, I can say that if SLAP is the same thing then you have nothing to worry about. I know it's different for everyone but from my experience I only experienced very mild cramping during the dye being injected which only last about 30 seconds and after that everything was fine. Try not to believe everything you read on the internet.

Good luck xxx

Lyzbeth - Your triplets are gorgeous!


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi there Trying!
you don't say how old you are, or the time it has taken for tests etc.
My experience with GPs/NHS is that GP's, although often well intended, don't know what they are doing and often waste people's time (especially us older girls) with unnecessary tests before referring to a fertility clinic. The NHS IVF fertility clinics do know what they are doing, but communication is often not so good and things take a long time. (saying that you need to check it is a clinic that actually does IVF, not just IUI) I am someone who is not eligible for NHS treatment (despite having paid NI all my life) and although I think it is a shame that it takes so long, and it must be So frustrating - there must be some solace in getting all these service for free!
It takes the NHS longer for 2 reasons; the first is that someone has to agree to pay for it, so decisions have to wait for boards/people to decide, the second is that they have a limited budget, so that creates waitng lists / waiting times. 
If you are older, or ar not eligible for NHS funded treatment for some other reason, or just want faster treatment, then your best best is to go directly to a private clinic. You won't have to beg anyone for a scan - they will just give you whatever you want, and charge you the appropriate fee.   They will also answer your questions about your treatment pretty quickly by phone or email.
Most clinics I have looked at do a 'package' of investagitive tests before advising on any treatment. There are basic blood tests such as AMH, FSH etc. and then, depending on the results of these you could be advised to go for the more intrusive tests such as laporoscopy or the dye and ink scans described by Em earlier. I imagine that these probably depend on the blood test results, as there is little point checking your tubes if you definitley need to do IVF (i.e.IVF by passes your tubes anyway). 
As far as timescales in private clinics go: It took me a week to get an appointment with a private clinic, I had blood tests and initial scan done the same day,and was advised to get a laporoscopy done (because of a lump they found on my ovary) The lap was scheduled for 5 days later and the results given to me the next day. Meanwhile DH got all his tests done too. I saw the ivf doc again a week or so after that,and we decided on treatment. I then had to wait until my second period after the lap to start ivf treatment. So it was about 2 months from when I first visited the doc' till I started my first cycle.
My experience of cyclogest is that it is a progesterone supplement of some kind. When you take lots of drugs for IVF then your body is a bit our of sync, so they give you cyclogest in the second half of your cycle to boost your progesterone and aid embryo implantation. My understanding is that this helps build your womb lining making it thicker. I have taken it for 4 IVF cycles now, and each time my AF came 2 days earlier and was heavier.
You don't say what your specialist in Egypt was doing every other week??  I have never heard of any doctor doing that. I can't think what they were looking for re fertility issues. Maybe you just have a progesterone problem that can be fixed by cyclogest and you won't need any of this other expensive stuff??    Here's hoping!!
hope this is of some help - moving from another country is always so difficult, and healthcare systems can be so different!
xx
elcf


----------



## TryingtoConceive (Apr 12, 2011)

LOl I wrote so much and it was deleted lol 

Okay -- well I am 24, married for a year and trying for two years now...Ever since the age of 14 my cycles have never been regular and what I mean by regular is, I do not see AF the same day every month.  However, I have not been without a period for 5 months. That is why I have been so concerned -- I do not have stress, my diet is the same etc..

Whilst I was in Egypt, I saw Dr.Daliah, a local gynecologist, whom checked the size of my eggs in order to predict when I was most fertile.  I did conceive once, well the egg became fertilised but unfortunately it never attached itself to the womb. :/  Seeing her was very difficult because she spoke Arabic and little English making it almost impossible to communicate. 

As far as NHS goes, I understand that it is free medical for some but I do wish they would be a bit more organized, I think then the waiting time would be less.  Before I was referred to Hartlepool Fertility Clinic, I went to the GP about three times or more lol.

The first time was because I was late about two months.  They asked me questions, gave me a bottle to urinate in and told me to bring it back the next day.  The following day, I went to them expecting to have an answer the same day...well, the same day was about two weeks later. lol 

When I finally called them, the results were negative ( I was disappointed and confused)  but the receptionist never told me to come back in order to speak to the GP. Instead, I called about two days later and asked for a second appointment.  

When I saw the GP again --after moments of silence-- she finally asked me why I was there lol I felt like telling her ARE YOU SERIOUS Lol but anywho, I told her that it has been two months with no period and I have had a negative urine test, so I would like further help.  I mean, she is the DR. she should tell me what the next step is . lol

She told me that they will run some blood test for me and a PAP Smear in order to determine my hormone levels or any other possible issues that may be affecting AF.  When I returned for the Pap Smear and blood test, upon finishing, the GP told me that due to scarring of my cervix ( I had a part of it frozen due to cancerous cells when I was 15) I was most likely infertile. lol Of course she was only ASSUMING which made me really upset and angry.  

Anywho, she refereed me to the hospital for further analyses. 

In regards to the blood test-- I had to go in another time because the first one was somehow "misplaced" lol And when I went to the hospital, the GP never sent them my results, instead the hospital had to run their own blood test -- lol Man my arm was sore! 

Anywho, my first consultation at Hartlepool went OKAY -- I didn't understand the Dr's accent lol it reminded me of the lady in Egypt and the nurse was more helpful then she was ( in my opinion)

When I left, the DR. told me I would come and see her in April (2 months later) for my second consultation but prior to this I had to have an ultrasound done ( a letter will come in the mail, so she said but it never did, we had to call and schedule one in after 4 months and no period) and the internal X-Ray of which I received no explanation lol 

Two weeks ago I called the hospital and spoke with a nurse because I still had not seen my period, I explained to her that I am supposed to have had an internal X-ray but without my cycle I can not go.  She understood and perscribed me ( the doctor I assume) cyclogest...  the nurse said I can pick it up anytime. 

Well, three days ago, my husband and I went back to the hospital and upon receiving the perscription, asked to speak with the nurse.  I must admit, these nurses are FUNAMINAL  we asked her everything under the sun and always explained it with a smile.  She explained in detail the internal X-ray and what it was, she also told me about the medication ( although she did not understand why the DR had perscribed it to me) and changed Dr's for me.  Granted, my second consultation was today but I had cancelled it because there was no point for us to go since I have not yet done all of the test  meaning the DR. would have nothing new to tell me.. a total waste of the Dr's time, ours and those who are waiting in line to see them. :/ 

That is where I am now -- I have another appointment scheduled for June 15 ( two months later) to see a new Dr... and of course waiting for AF that way I can have the internal done.  

I am not trying to "down talk" this countries medical procedure because it is diffrent everywhere you go but I would have thought it would have been more organized... I suppose it can only get better   We do have BUPA and will go with them if the hospital takes to long ( depending on the results of my dye test) but would rather see this new Dr and take it from there.  

I do hope that they find nothing wrong and like you said maybe I am lacking progesterone :/  

Thank you for advising me on the procedure -- I was freaking out a little bit lol


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Gosh - it does sound like you have been messed around a bit and pushed from pilar to post re different doctors and advice. Be warned - this is only getting the investigative tests done (which if you pay for it yourself would only take a few weeks) if you do get referred for IVF or anything, then you will have to wait much longer (possibly a year or so) for approval/wait times etc.
Mind you - there does seem to be two things going on here - 1. your lack of AF and 2. your inability to conceive. I guess they are linked in a way (although IVF can get around the no AF problem), but if I were you, the next time a doc asks you why you are there, say its is because you Want A Baby  Always a good idea to be explicit! 
elcf


----------



## TryingtoConceive (Apr 12, 2011)

lol -- yea, I will be more to the point with them lol   thank you for listening lol


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*
*tryingtoconceive*

   good luck   

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE
*A Rough Guide To IVF *CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## TryingtoConceive (Apr 12, 2011)

Good news and bad news...

The good news is that I am going into the doctors for a salp after FINALLY seeing my period-- the bad news is I am not looking forward to it. 

I have read the expiriences on this procedure and to be honest I am a little bit freaked out and worried about it.  

Wondering if any one has gone through this procedure and any comments you might have about it.

Thanks


----------



## haj123 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey

Dnt worry huni its not as bad as it seems. I had convinced myself it would be agony and was sooo scared that i was shaking when i got there and almost started crying when they said DH cant cum in with me lol ( me being a proper sissy). Apparently its different for different people but honestly mine was fine and felt really stupid for being soo scared. I am 24 too and i have felt that the doctors all say you are soo young you got time and sumtimes dont take you seriously but be persistent and keep bugging them until they listen and actually do something. I have finally been referred after 10 months of tests for both dh and I. Got soo fed up ended up going privately and doing ICSI in Norway which unfortunately didnt work. but as soon as you get referred you will get your appointment pretty quick. My doctor sent my referral 2 weeks ago( after me phoning the receptionist every two days to ask if i had been referred  lol) and my appointment is for the 11th May . 

tc
haj
xxx


----------



## TryingtoConceive (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you haj123 -- your words really conforted me.  I am a concerned now after you told me that my DH can not come in with me as I too am a sissy for pain..lol

I suppose I can not count my chikens until they are hatched so all I have to do is wait and hope for the best  

It does not surprise me that you had to go to Norway -- I am sorry it did not work that time for you :*(

But hopefully in your next appointment the ICSI will work and you will soon be a mommy..please keep us posted or if you have a forum started let me know as I would like to follow your progress.. 

Good luck and thank you for replying


----------



## TryingtoConceive (Apr 12, 2011)

Well just came back from the hospital and I think my mind got the best of me.  Although the procedure was a bit discomforting the pain was nothing that I could not tolerate -- plus the staff were Angels and talked to me throughout the who thing  !  Happy now that it is all and done with -- hopefully the results come back showing nothing wrong....

Next appointment will be second week of June -- hopefully that one will be filled with great news!


----------



## haj123 (Nov 5, 2010)

hey 

good to hear that it went well  it just feels weird i think not painful. I dont really have a forum just keep jumping about and lurking about lol. DH has azoospermia so we can only do icsi but he has such few sperms  (0 to 5) that we need to try and find more before we can try icsi again. so just taking baby steps.  his count is going less with time and only now are they beginning to take us seriously before just kept insisting we have loads of time on our hands because we both soo young. Dont worry you are getting closer to being referred just be sure to remind to tell them at the next appointment that you would like to be referred asap.

xxx


----------



## TryingtoConceive (Apr 12, 2011)

Haj123,

what do you mean by "referred"  to whom or what?

I was referred to Hartlepool's Hospital Infertility Clinic by my local GP.

Is that what you mean?

I know what you mean about them not taking someone "young" seriously.  I too feel as though I am being discriminated lol but as long as they do their job I am happy.

We too had to provide a sample of DH sperm but do not know the results of that yet.  I suppose they will tell us at our next appointment in June :/  and of course the results of the Salp. 

I have changed doctors already because I felt the first one was waisting my time as well as other people whom are waiting to be seen.  I am not as frustrated as I was once before -- I suppose because I finally saw a cycle lol and went in (right away) for the Salp.  

I am wondering now how long it takes for them to give me results or if I have to wait until my next appointment for them to tell me.  

It's funny because we received a letter in the mail a few days before my Salp appointment asking me to come in on the 15 or 18 of May for my second consultation -- but I already had one set up with a diffrent doctor for June-- so anyways, when we went to the reception area the lady already knew who I was.  lol So, as much as I want to call and ask them when my results will be in, I am holding myself back because I do not want to be so persistent lol

Are you going through NHS or do you have private medical insurance?

Thank you again for your feedback


----------



## haj123 (Nov 5, 2010)

heyy 

Oh sorry i meant referred for ivf. we were first sent by GP to fertility clinic too who did all the tests you are
basically doing and then they refer you for ivf. i think its meant to save time but for us just seems to have 
taken longer. its good you got the ball rolling - makes you feel soo much better. They gave me my results straight away when they did the hsg/ slap and showed the dye going through my tubes. If you are impatient like me you
can call and get the results after a few days- dont think they mind.

I am on the NHS but i have been going to private appointments for DH to speed things up 
haj
xxx


----------

